
To save monarch butterfly Mexican scientists moving forest 1000 feet up mountain - petethomas
https://www.latimes.com/world/mexico-americas/la-fg-col1-mexico-monarch-butterfly-20190409-htmlstory.html
======
aurizon
I think they need a a number of migrating upwards 'paths', so natural
expanding upwards footprint in several areras is needed

